# SONY A6000 CAMERA ANY GOOD



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi I can get one of these cameras with two lenses for £250.00 is it any good and are the lens good also they are a 30mm Sony e mount I think for macro and a 55mm-210 telephoto lens sony e mount the camera is silver and the lens are too is it worth it and can you use the 30mm not just for macro ?

cheers john


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have not used one of these but they have very good reviews - do an internet search and you will find plenty. Many of these review sites will also show how it compares to the competition.


----------

